

Developing for the web is easier than I thought. - jpalacio486

I dont consider myself a hacker because I can't really program. But developing web apps has become increasingly easy due to open source, CMS, and the willingness of people to help one another via forums. What do you guys/gals think?
======
npk
I think this guy discovered the Most Important Hacker Lesson: Everything
invented by man is easily understandable by man.

Seriously. Isn't that what makes hacking fun? The moment where you realize
that _you_ could build everything around you?

To the OP: Yours is a healthy, and important hacking attitude! If you really
get into hacking, then you should work your way down the stacks of
abstraction. For example, hack the source to your web server.

------
abrown
I think you have not been doing this very long...

~~~
kashif
He says he is not a hacker.

------
Zak
I think that sounds like somebody in the early 90s discovering Hypercard and
saying "developing for the Mac is easier than I thought". The problem is what
you can do without actually learning to program is pretty limited.

Hypercard was a RAD tool from Apple that was generally too limited to do
anything interesting without adding external functions written in C. It was
used (along with a lot of external functions) to create the first version of
Myst.

------
cstejerean
While current rapid development toolkits for the web shield one from having to
know much about the details, as soon as an applications needs to go beyond a
handful of users the details can no longer be ignored. The good news is that
most applications don't have a large audience and this allows folks to put
together prototypes and demos and once an idea gains popularity they can
always go back and hire someone else to take it to the next level.

------
iamwil
Just depends on what you need to do. If what you need to do is in the confines
of what's been provided by open source, CMS, and the knowledge of other
people, sure. But if one of those three falters, then well, that's where it
get a bit tougher.

And part of what separates hackers from the non-hackers, is who's willing to
learn, dig deeper, and figure out how to do.

------
brlewis
I've been developing web apps too long to be confident that I can say how easy
it is to learn. Post a web app you've made and at least I'll have a little
data.

------
nextmoveone
I think it's cool. The web is in a great place right now, and it seems to be
moving forward.

------
kashif
Yes, easier to make stuff but not easier to make stuff that people are willing
to pay for.

